# Official SMF July 2010 Throwdown



## sumosmoke (Jul 3, 2010)

This month's code word is Tickle my ribs

 WIKI with Official SMF Rules
 

*The ribs may be trimmed, pulled, or however you wish to present them. *

*Good luck everyone!! Please PM Sumosmoke with any questions.*


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 9, 2010)

bump - time to get thoughts started on this one!


----------



## meateater (Jul 12, 2010)

This should be a great one. My cage is spinning with ideas.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 12, 2010)

meateater said:


> This should be a great one. My cage is spinning with ideas.


Great to hear it!! Let's see them ribs!


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 12, 2010)

Ribs? You're going to need 10 pages just to list the entries. It's all good my friend.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 12, 2010)

Yes this one is gonna be a long one for sure. Now I can't wait to see how theses ribs get presented cause I know this crowd can get strange orjust really way off the wall at time.


----------



## meateater (Jul 12, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> Yes this one is gonna be a long one for sure. Now I can't wait to see how theses ribs get presented cause I know this crowd can get strange orjust really way off the wall at time.


Strange and off the wall, I've been called worse. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Everyone bring your tongs, I'm ready to smack some hog.


----------



## squirrel (Jul 14, 2010)

Woohoo! I've been waiting all week for you to post this one Laurel! I'm feeling good and I am hungry, so I'm gonna do my darndest to give you fellers a run fer yer ribs!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jul 14, 2010)

Now ya tell me


----------



## miamirick (Jul 14, 2010)

just to be clear!

ANY kind of PORK ribs are open to smoke, right?

if so good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## meateater (Jul 14, 2010)

miamirick said:


> just to be clear!
> 
> ANY kind of PORK ribs are open to smoke, right?
> 
> if so good luck to the rest of you!


It says pork spare ribs so I'm assuming baby backs are out.


----------



## smoking gun (Jul 14, 2010)

Baby backs are out?....... too bad, guess I'll hafta get some spares......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sorry mam you don't qualify..... lol


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 18, 2010)

meateater said:


> It says pork spare ribs so I'm assuming baby backs are out.


Baby back ribs are out, you are correct.


----------



## raptor700 (Jul 18, 2010)

If baby back's are out, are St Louis style out also??


----------



## bbally (Jul 18, 2010)

St Louis is a prep method for spares, should they should be in.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 19, 2010)

bbally said:


> St Louis is a prep method for spares, should they should be in.


St. Louis prep is eligible for entry.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 23, 2010)

_*7 days left to get your entries in! *_


----------



## celticgladiator (Jul 23, 2010)

this looks fun, maybe when i get this smoking thing down a little more.....


----------



## meateater (Jul 24, 2010)

celticgladiator said:


> this looks fun, maybe when i get this smoking thing down a little more.....


Come on submit  a plate,.....


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 28, 2010)

_*3 days left! We're in the home stretch!*_


----------



## squirrel (Jul 28, 2010)

OMG I cannot wait to see the entries for this one! I mean, spare ribs, wow, that's an open door my friends!


----------



## meateater (Jul 29, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## mythmaster (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm anxious to see what everyone came up with for this one!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 31, 2010)

mythmaster said:


> I'm anxious to see what everyone came up with for this one!


Same here ..... especially since _*today is the last day for entries to be submitted. Please have them sent to me by midnight EST, tonight!*_


----------



## meateater (Jul 31, 2010)

One last bump.


----------



## caveman (Jul 31, 2010)

One more bump for grins & giggles.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 31, 2010)

Caveman said:


> One more bump for grins & giggles.


Yo Anthony, I just submitted my entry about 2 hours ago. I hope it's accepted... because the ribs are now history, and a good time was had by all.


----------

